# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Have you ever destroyed a gadget?

## Travel2

I just destroyed my iPod (by accident) and thought that I wouldn't miss it. But I surprised myself, I am really really missing my iPod, and I'm very sad without it. 

Have you ever destroyed something and then regretted it?

----------


## alexismarie26

I know how sad the feeling is. Loosing a thing that you treasure can really affect you. I experienced it too when I accidentally dropped my CP in the toilet bowl...

----------


## travelinstyle

Last Christmas I received a Fossil watch (with swarovski cyrstals on it) from my partner which I really love and treasure. When my house was being renovated, I was at the garage attending to things and decided to remove my watch first since I was doing something on a chain link fencing at my garage. I did not put my watch inside my pocket but instead, I slip it between my thighs. When I was done doing stuff, my watch slipped of my mind and I suddenly stood up and my precious watch fell on the ground (ground has gravels all over it). My poor watch's glass was scratched by that nasty gravel (but thankfully it wasn't totally messed up) but what's sad is I really regret my actions for this. I must've put the watch in a safe place. I know it's not destroyed but having it slightly scratched gave me a great guilt to it.

----------


## davisj

I'm very careful treat my things. So I dipped the phone only once. However, this further work.

----------

